# 升级udev或xft后openoffice不能输入中文

## wuheinz

最近突然发现starsuit不能输入中文，Ctrl+space后就直接崩溃了。

装了openoffice-firefly后也同样不能输入中文。

印象中最近系统方面只是devfs到udev，以及xtt到xft，

请问可能是什么原因啊？

搞的我写一般文档都用latex，很不爽啊。  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

